# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  562+ Project-Wreck Staff needed Join now!

## Amnesia1

*Project-Wreck- Your journey begins here!*


mediafire,com/?br363oa9dk3st5p Change the comos in the link since i cant post link yet


projectwreck,freeforums.org
[/COLOR]
*Webclient coming soon.*

Features

Active Developers
Great Combat Interface
All skills working & great experience modulators.
FULL SCREEN HD
Chaotics
Downloadable Client, Web Client will be made soon.
Donate 
Eco 
Good Leveling.
Starter pack
Dicing
Flower game
Curses
Dungeoneering
Summoningg
All Skills
All Prayers And Curses
Working Soulsplit
Working Veng
Much much more, find out yourself





We would like to give a warm welcome to all new players starting project-wreck, Please Private Message any of our staff in-game or on the forums for help with anything no matter how small! Staff positions are available but need to be earnt! You need to understand RuneCheck is still in BETA mode however you
wont be reset (skills & money) after the BETA.





Go under news and announcments.

----------

